# using ghrp2 for weight loss/fat burning



## euge2012 (Jul 19, 2012)

hi

currently started using ghrp2 for weight loss.

been taking 1ml at 8am and 1ml at 10pm at night.

i see others using it along with other peptides?

also i see people injecting 3 times a day?

any help would be great


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

1ml???? What does that equate to in mcg??

You should be running cjc 1295 without dac with it too

100mcg of each 3x daily

Jab times....

First thing

Post workout

Pre bed

Don't eat any carbs 30mins before or after

How long you planning on using it for?

Needs to be months for any decent results

Better of with clen or eca IMO


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

if he mixes 2ml with 5mg of ghrp2 and uses 1ml doesnt wrk out 2500mcg? so a bottle lasts a day if hes going by the normal 5mg/2ml when mixing that ive read on here


----------



## euge2012 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, my mistake, I mean I use 0.5mm insulin needles, and draw out to 10 on it each time, 1 bottle lasts me 10days at 2 jabs per day. I'm new to all this so that's why I am asking. I will look into cyc as well now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How much bac water are you adding to each vial mate ?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

euge2012 said:


> Thanks for the replies, my misataje, I mean I use 0.5mm insulin needles, and draw out to 10 on it each time, 1 bottle lasts me 10days at 2 jabs per day. I'm new to all this so that's why I am asking. I will look into cyc as well now


You clearly haven't done anywhere near enough research bud. Where did you get the idea to run this cycle?

Normal dose is 100mcg of ghrp and 100mcg of ghrh 3 times daily


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

read pscarbs sticky it will tell you everything you need to know and more


----------



## euge2012 (Jul 19, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> How much bac water are you adding to each vial mate ?


each vile i add 4 full insulin syringes- so is that 2ml?

i am just doing the same as a few lads who i train with have done, they have ran on ghrp2 on its own before and it worked for them.

im only 12 stone 4 or so at the minute (im short) and looking to rip down the fat. i have a good diet at the minute, but decided to check out all i am doing so i can get the best results.

i will check out the stickied thread now thanks


----------



## euge2012 (Jul 19, 2012)

how dangerous is the increased heart rate when using the ghrp2?

since using it, my heart rate has increased noticeably, and it is worrying me.

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if it is worrying you stop taking the drug as i am afraid it is clear you have done zero research and are just going off what your so called mates have done......can i ask if you know what GHRP-2 does?

a standard insulin pin holds 1ml of water there are mixing instructions in this link along with basic laymen term instructions for you to follow but one thins is very clear GHRP-2 or any other peptide will not rip you up but then at 12 stone how much fat have you got? and if it is alot then can you tell us how much cardio do you do or what your diet is as drugs alone will not "rip down the fat"

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html


----------



## euge2012 (Jul 19, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> if it is worrying you stop taking the drug as i am afraid it is clear you have done zero research and are just going off what your so called mates have done......can i ask if you know what GHRP-2 does?
> 
> a standard insulin pin holds 1ml of water there are mixing instructions in this link along with basic laymen term instructions for you to follow but one thins is very clear GHRP-2 or any other peptide will not rip you up but then at 12 stone how much fat have you got? and if it is alot then can you tell us how much cardio do you do or what your diet is as drugs alone will not "rip down the fat"
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html


thank you for the link, i will check it now.

and yes i am guilty of just following what others i know are using.

i have my diet on another thread on here, but it is very good at the minute, just high in protein, low carbs,

my cardio is a 1hour walk every day, which is around 5miles, i do this after i train weights at the gym.

i havent had my body fat % measured, but i havent much fat on me, just some around stomach really.


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Turn that 5 mile walk in to a 5 mile jog with a few sprints in , preferably up hill with a nice heavy bag on your back


----------



## euge2012 (Jul 19, 2012)

i have been doing my walking now for 3months i think, and my diet 4 weeks now, and i have noticed no change atal.

i didnt expect results over night , but i have literally no change,

my diet is this:

breakfast: 2 eggs and a glass of water

10am: i have an apple

12pm: protein shake-2scoops with water

2pm: 2 chicken breasts with small handful of rice

3:45pmrotein shake

6pm: steak/chicken with veg and another bit of rice.

then i do my gym and walk and then another final shake at 9pm.

i am only 12 n half stone really and 5ft 6 so i have not much fat, just stomach really. any advise would be really appreciated.

all im looking to do is loose the fat and tone up a bit. nothing too major


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that diet is not good, where are your fats?

how much is a bit of rice?

you need to detail/weigh your food for a week or a day if you are eating the same thing daily and then you know how many calories you are eating daily this will allow you to change things when you are not progressing....


----------



## euge2012 (Jul 19, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> that diet is not good, where are your fats?
> 
> how much is a bit of rice?
> 
> you need to detail/weigh your food for a week or a day if you are eating the same thing daily and then you know how many calories you are eating daily this will allow you to change things when you are not progressing....


would i be able to get a diet plan on here anywhere?

again im just following a diet from another lad at the same gym as myself. high protein/low carbs?

again, thats why i am asking for advice as i do need it


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

euge2012 said:


> would i be able to get a diet plan on here anywhere?
> 
> again im just following a diet from another lad at the same gym as myself. high protein/low carbs?
> 
> again, thats why i am asking for advice as i do need it


Quite a few people on here do bespoke diet plans if you are willing to pay. I'm not sure if anyone will write you one for free but worth a go


----------

